# Lionel Pre War Instruction Booklet



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is an old Instruction Booklet. I have not dated it but it covers standard gage.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)




----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)




----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)




----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Page 26 Has a reference to benzine. A known carcinogen.


----------

